# Diseños de PCB



## el anciano (May 3, 2012)

cordial saludo.

Tengo una duda y espero me puedan aconsejar.

Estoy buscando un software CAD para diseño de circuitos impresos en el que se pueda ver las pistas e islas de esta forma:

Ver adjunto.

el que sepa que software es  le agradezco me lo digan...

gracias


Concreta mente quiero saber con que software desarrollaron esas circuitos impresos (imágenes adjuntos)


----------



## aquileslor (May 3, 2012)

Usá el Circuit Mker 2000 ó Protel 99. Son muy viejos pero fáciles de usar.

Saludo.

Gracias por responde aquileslor...

En esencia me estas diciendo que el programa con el que se hicieron esos diseños son los que mencionaste o me estas recomendando que los use???

disculpa las molestias...

gracias...


----------



## el anciano (May 4, 2012)

ya me respondió el dueño de esos diseños y me dijo que el es de los de "la vieja escuela" done primero monta sus diseños en protoboard y luego los desarrolla en una placa de circuito impreso lo interesante es que me dice que sus circuitos impresos los realiza en corel draw...

saludos


----------



## eriakata (May 8, 2012)

También puedes usar un programa como Kicad, o gEDA. Incluso AutoCad, pero son mas complejos. la verdad es que hacerlos en Corel tiene sus ventajas, es super facil de usar. Uno gratuito es el Inkscape fácil de usar y ademas también para GNU linux. Las ventajas es que ya puedes configurar las dimensiones escalas, crear tus propios vectores. 

Creo que la forma que mas te acomode es la mejor. Tengo horas tratando de aprender un poco de gEDA.


----------



## ragaman (May 8, 2012)

el anciano dijo:


> cordial saludo.
> 
> Tengo una duda y espero me puedan aconsejar.
> 
> ...



Veo que quieres realizar impresos sin ángulos rectos, la verdad recomendaria Express PCB si deseas realizar tus propios impresos, Es un programa muy sencillo de usar, muy simple diría yo, pero tiene un gran potencial y es que en el no tienes limitaciones de nada, pudes dibujar en el hacer lineas dibujar circulos  y hacerlos que formen parte de tu circuito, mejor dicho te dejo una muestra de lo que yo realizo en el y tu sacas tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## el anciano (May 8, 2012)

gracias por responder

En realidad si tenes razón hay unos que son muy fáciles de manejar y otros tan complejos que se requieren de muchas horas de lectura y dedicación para entender y manejar adecuadamente  sus características y gozar de sus prestaciones...

yo he trabajado con PCB Wizard y Ares de Proteus este ultimo me parece muy fácil de aprender necesito profundizar un poco mas para realizar unas pistas adecuadas y bien diseñadas para que cumplan con requisitos de prolijidad e idoneidad... 

En PCB Wizard es muy fácil de desarrollar circuitos pero tiene muy pocas librerías es bueno para prototipos básicos,  Ares de proteus es fácil y ademas cuenta con un mayor numero de librerías  y de creación de las mismas de manera muy breve...





ragaman dijo:


> Veo que quieres realizar impresos sin ángulos rectos, la verdad recomendaria Express PCB si deseas realizar tus propios impresos, Es un programa muy sencillo de usar, muy simple diría yo, pero tiene un gran potencial y es que en el no tienes limitaciones de nada, pudes dibujar en el hacer lineas dibujar circulos  y hacerlos que formen parte de tu circuito, mejor dicho te dejo una muestra de lo que yo realizo en el y tu sacas tus propias conclusiones.



gracias por responder ragaman, sabes me gustan esos diseños creo que vos si entendiste mejor a lo que me referia, me gustan esos diseños, dime como puedo obtener el programa?

saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 8, 2012)

Yo comencé con el Express PCB y luego lo cambié por el Sprint-Layout, es muy fácil puedes realizar curvas, rotar los componentes hasta una resolución de 1°, crear tus propias librerías fácilmente y muchas otras cualidades con un manejo por demás sencillo.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 9, 2012)

Yo uso Circuit Wizard, esta bueno y es muy facil de usar


----------



## ragaman (May 9, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Yo comencé con el Express PCB y luego lo cambié por el Sprint-Layout, es muy fácil puedes realizar curvas, rotar los componentes hasta una resolución de 1°, crear tus propias librerías fácilmente y muchas otras cualidades con un manejo por demás sencillo.



Voy a probarlo Ivancho a ver que tal es.


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 9, 2012)

Veo que para describir una curva de una isla te ha tomado hasta 10 puntos marcar con el ratón, en cambio con el sprint puedes generar un círculo o una curva de "x" grados  de circunferencia y darle el diámetro y espesor que quieras (entre otras cosas)...!


----------



## el anciano (May 9, 2012)

Gracias por opinar  Iván Francisco

se lee muy interesante lo que dices ya has tenido experiencia con PCB Express y si migraste a otro es porque debe ser mejor voy a tenerlo en cuenta...

Ya descargue PCB express intentaré descargar el que vos decis y compararé.

Saludos





biker2k3 dijo:


> Yo uso Circuit Wizard, esta bueno y es muy facil de usar


 
biker2k3 Podrías subir fotos de algún diseño con Circuit Wizard para que debatamos las posibles posibilidades entre todos los programas planteados...

Gracias


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2012)

el anciano, mira, después de varios años de dedicarme a realizar (comercialmente) circuitos impresos, creo que he visto casi de todo en la realización de originales, desde hechos a manos (muy prolijos) y fotocopiados para "la planchita" pasando por el humilde Paint hasta los hechos el programas específicos para impresos (llámense Altium, kicad,  pcb wizard,tango, etc.) y he llegado a la conclusión de que el mejor es, el que cada uno conoce y maneja mejor, en lo personal trabajo mucho con Photoshop para digitalización  y Corel Draw para el dibujo, por que la mayoría de los circuitos que me traen, tienen formas o ubicaciones de componentes en lugares precisos, y el Draw me permite mantenerlos.
 Si no manejas ningún software vectorial y no tenes mucha exigencias en la parte física (de ubicación de componentes) podes tratar con el paquete del pcb wizard y si querés algo, un poco mas sofisticado, comenzá con el Kicad que es GNU (libre y gratis), el anterior es shareware.


----------



## el anciano (May 9, 2012)

dmc gracias por tus comentarios

tenes mucha razón en un post anterior dije que eso depende de los gustos de cada quien y de la habilidad que cada uno tengamos con el software que manejemos para tal fin, 

hay gente que es muy hábil para realizar algunos diseños a mano, personalmente me considero malo en eso, pero si me considero bueno en aprender a diseñar en una plataforma de diseño como las que has mencionado por ejemplo el PCB wizard considero que es muy pobre en librerías al menos el que yo utilice alguna vez no se si de pronto hayan mejorado en sus librerías en alguna ultima versión, en cuanto a kicad si me parece interesante que es gratis y me parece útil para diseños sofisticados, no lo he utilizado pero es lo que he investigado,  sin embargo para circuitos que demanden alta corriente y pistas circulares me gusta el que planteo Ivan Francisco espero que cuando lo utilice no me decepcione subiré los comentarios de como me fue con esa tarea...


gracias por tu aporte, es de mucho interés,   

Saludos


----------



## el anciano (May 9, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Veo que para describir una curva de una isla te ha tomado hasta 10 puntos marcar con el ratón, en cambio con el sprint puedes generar un círculo o una curva de "x" grados  de circunferencia y darle el diámetro y espesor que quieras (entre otras cosas)...!



cordial saludo

Iván Francisco descargue  sprint Layout 5.0 eso decía corre bajo una aplicación y no bajo instalación además  el lenguaje esta como en chino o japones, dime si descargue la versión adecuada, como pasarlo al español o al menos ingles, y si corre como aplicación o hay que instalarlo en el disco duro de la PC.

gracias por tu tiempo y colaboración...

atento a sus respuestas.


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 9, 2012)

Hola anciano:
para ver las plaquetas, corre un pequeño programita para poder visualizarlas, pero esto no es necesario si instalas la versión demo (también viene en inglés).


----------



## biker2k3 (May 9, 2012)

el anciano dijo:


> Gracias por opinar  Iván Francisco
> 
> se lee muy interesante lo que dices ya has tenido experiencia con PCB Express y si migraste a otro es porque debe ser mejor voy a tenerlo en cuenta...
> 
> ...



Cuando este en mi casa les subo algún ejemplo, pero les cuento que es de la misma empresa ke pcb wizard, osea que es casi igual pero un poquito mejorado.


----------



## el anciano (May 10, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola anciano:
> para ver las plaquetas, corre un pequeño programita para poder visualizarlas, pero esto no es necesario si instalas la versión demo (también viene en inglés).



gracias por responder, que bueno que haya gente buena onda como vos que comparta y sepa trabajar en grupo, hoy día eso es un punto a favor, 

Aquel que comparte sus conocimientos es el verdadero maestro ya que este siempre quiere que su alumno lo supere...

saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (May 17, 2012)

Para mí el SPRINT LAYOUT fué una bendición como caido del cielo; actualmente no puedo vivir sin diseñar algo con ese programa, ya tengo diseñado los 10 BIG MUFF PI de todos los tiempos, al elaborarlos todos me han funcionado correctamente, actualmente estoy mejorando mis antiguos diseños en SPRINT LAYOUT y creéme el programa es muy pero muy adictivo!!!
La facilidad con que creas es infinita; inclusive tus propias librerías es muy pero muy preciso; les das las medidas del tamaño del PCB que deseas realizar y es exacto!!!
Mira algunos de mis diseños; el realizado en SRINT, traslado al impreso, elaboración de la máscara de componentes con el SPRINT y luego fotos del mismo ya terminado; es un pedal excelente para guitarras eléctricas, es increible como de una idea puedes tener la libertad de plasmarla y que funcione más allá de tus espectativas:


----------



## el anciano (May 20, 2012)

que bien GodSaveMetal por exponer tu punto de vista, se ven bien esos diseños....

saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (May 20, 2012)

el anciano dijo:


> que bien GodSaveMetal por exponer tu punto de vista, se ven bien esos diseños....
> 
> saludos



Eso no es nada con el SPRINT puedes poner una foto del pedal en la parte del impreso y trazarlo por completo para hacer el impreso; claro luego tienes que espejarlo para que quede correcto el PCB, pero ya tienes lo principal y así lo puedes clonar; de esa manera he clonado el PCB del BOSS BF-2; BOSS HM-3 y el BOSS PH-2r; cuyos PCB no existen en la RED, actualmente los estoy adaptando para hacer su caxita exacta tipo BOSS como hice con el HM-2 que está publicado en el foro; también hice el PCB en el SPRINT layout por no contar con potes de 9mm; en mi país solo venden de 16mm y tuve que dimencionar todo, incluso el PCB; para esos potes!!; el SPRINT em ayudó muchísimo!!!


----------



## el anciano (May 20, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Eso no es nada con el SPRINT puedes poner una foto del pedal en la parte del impreso y trazarlo por completo para hacer el impreso; claro luego tienes que espejarlo para que quede correcto el PCB, pero ya tienes lo principal y así lo puedes clonar; de esa manera he clonado el PCB del BOSS BF-2; BOSS HM-3 y el BOSS PH-2r; cuyos PCB no existen en la RED, actualmente los estoy adaptando para hacer su caxita exacta tipo BOSS como hice con el HM-2 que está publicado en el foro; también hice el PCB en el SPRINT layout por no contar con potes de 9mm; en mi país solo venden de 16mm y tuve que dimencionar todo, incluso el PCB; para esos potes!!; el SPRINT em ayudó muchísimo!!!




disculpa la igorancia no entiendo lo que quieres decir con "puedes poner una foto del pedal en la parte del impreso y trazarlo por completo para hacer el impreso; claro luego tienes que espejarlo para que quede correcto el PCB, pero ya tienes lo principal y así lo puedes clonar;"

podrías aclararlo...


----------



## GodSaveMetal (May 20, 2012)

el anciano dijo:


> disculpa la igorancia no entiendo lo que quieres decir con "puedes poner una foto del pedal en la parte del impreso y trazarlo por completo para hacer el impreso; claro luego tienes que espejarlo para que quede correcto el PCB, pero ya tienes lo principal y así lo puedes clonar;"
> 
> podrías aclararlo...



OK una imagen es más que palabras; colocas la imagen de la foto del impreso de un pedal, y vas trazando todo el impreso, para los valores te ayudas con algún esquema que circula por varios lugares y lo verificas con la foto de los componentes; así cloné el PCB del PH-1r y el del HM-3; los schemes de la red tienen algunos leves errores que son fáciles de verificar:


----------



## el anciano (May 20, 2012)

gracias por montar esa imagen, es muy ilustrativa...

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (May 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> OK una imagen es más que palabras; colocas la imagen de la foto del impreso de un pedal, y vas trazando todo el impreso, para los valores te ayudas con algún esquema que circula por varios lugares y lo verificas con la foto de los componentes; así cloné el PCB del PH-1r y el del HM-3; los schemes de la red tienen algunos leves errores que son fáciles de verificar:



se ve muy bueno ese software y que dicen del proteus -pcb wizard- eagle


----------



## el anciano (May 25, 2012)

La aplicación 'Ares' de Proteus es un buen CAD para el desarrollo de circuitos impresos, personalmente es el que yo uso y me ha dado muy buenos resultado, es fácil de aprenderlo y de crear tus propias librerías puedes rutear manualmente o automáticamente después de ubicar tu mismo los componentes en el lugar que quieras, puedes configurar las pistas(grosor) e islas(diámetro) de forma sencilla, en verdad lo recomiendo, también estoy tratando de rutear manualmente con Sprint Layout que me parece interesante,        PCB Wizard es muy senciloo para circuitos básicos sin des meritar sus cualidades puedes crear tus propias librerías creo que en esta misma pagina de "Foros de electrónica" dedican un foro especial, usa el buscador.

Eagle es un muy potente CAD bastante especializado para diseño de PCB creas el esquemático y a partir de el se crea el 'solder' tiene ruteo automático y manual como lo hace también Ares de Proteus donde a partir del esquemático te redirige al solder



Eagle cuenta con un sin fin de librerias desde mi punto de vista es el que mas librerias tiene, pero lleva quizás  días de trabajo para dominarlo adecuadamente, PCB Wizard lo manejas en minutos y Ares de proteus lo manejas en quizas en horas; tu elijes...

Saludos


----------



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Yo uso Circuit Wizard, esta bueno y es muy facil de usar



Igual yo, aunque he notado varias veces que las conexiones no las hace correctamente a la hora de pasar del esquema al pcb 
No se por qué será


----------



## gerardo tovar (Feb 5, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> OK una imagen es más que palabras; colocas la imagen de la foto del impreso de un pedal, y vas trazando todo el impreso, para los valores te ayudas con algún esquema que circula por varios lugares y lo verificas con la foto de los componentes; así cloné el PCB del PH-1r y el del HM-3; los schemes de la red tienen algunos leves errores que son fáciles de verificar:



hola godsavemetal
gracias por el aporte. 
una pregunta como se mete la imagen (jpg) al sprint layout 5.0 ya le busque y le di varias vueltas pero no se como(me dice que no es formato .lay)(no se donde es la parte del impreso)
porfavor.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 5, 2013)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola godsavemetal
> gracias por el aporte.
> una pregunta como se mete la imagen (jpg) al sprint layout 5.0 ya le busque y le di varias vueltas pero no se como(me dice que no es formato .lay)(no se donde es la parte del impreso)
> porfavor.
> gracias de antemano.



te explico el SPRINT LAYOUT solo acepta imágenes con extensión .BMP con tu editor de imágenes puedes hacer la conversión, con eso lo importas en el SPRINT LAYOUT, sabes como hacerlo?
Abre el SPRINT y entras a un recuadro de color amarillo y verde (es el único así) y le das click a LOAD BITMAP te mandará a una ventana para ver de donde sacas el archivo de foto u imagen, le pones la ubicación donde está y el archivo que va importar; marcas aceptar y listo, ojito tienes que ver la resolución, está en el mismo recuadro amarillo con verde; puedes abrir ese recuadro y ajustar cuantas veces necesites de la resolución, como es BMP no es tan tan buena, yo lo ajusto a los sockets de IC como referencia y ya está escalado automáticamente todo, es fantástico ese programa, ojo no soy responsable que te vuelvas adicto dependiente de ese programa, es a tu riesgo, jejejeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar (Feb 5, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> te explico el SPRINT LAYOUT solo acepta imágenes con extensión .BMP con tu editor de imágenes puedes hacer la conversión, con eso lo importas en el SPRINT LAYOUT, sabes como hacerlo?
> Abre el SPRINT y entras a un recuadro de color amarillo y verde (es el único así) y le das click a LOAD BITMAP te mandará a una ventana para ver de donde sacas el archivo de foto u imagen, le pones la ubicación donde está y el archivo que va importar; marcas aceptar y listo, ojito tienes que ver la resolución, está en el mismo recuadro amarillo con verde; puedes abrir ese recuadro y ajustar cuantas veces necesites de la resolución, como es BMP no es tan tan buena, yo lo ajusto a los sockets de IC como referencia y ya está escalado automáticamente todo, es fantástico ese programa, ojo no soy responsable que te vuelvas adicto dependiente de ese programa, es a tu riesgo, jejejeeeeeeeee!!!!



gracias amigo, ya estoy empézando a clonar el boss ch-1 
gracias
subo mis avances

aca una web con info de algo parecido http://hotchk155.blogspot.mx/2010/06/diy-boss-pc-2-amdek-pck100-analog.html

y na web con fotos de boss https://sites.google.com/site/newpedaleffect/pictures/guts/boss    espero te sirva.

saludos y gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 28, 2016)

Hola gente del foro, les comento que he diseñado una PCB pero las pistas se despegan, será porque la placa es de mala calidad ?  si le agrego flux solucionaria este problema ? gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, les comento que he diseñado una PCB pero las pistas se despegan, será porque la placa es de mala calidad ?  si le agrego flux solucionaria este problema ? gracias por su ayuda



¿ En que momento se despegan las pistas ?

¿ Al soldar ?
¿ Al proceder con el ataque químico ?

Si es el caso N° 2: *Leer*


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 28, 2016)

se despegan al soldar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> se despegan al soldar



Exceso de temperatura
Exceso de tiempo de soldado

*Leer*


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 28, 2016)

ah ok ! si debe ser por la temperatura porque estoy con con soldador de 60W y si le pongo flux no quedan como mas pegadas las pistas ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2016)

60W es demasiada potencia/temperatura.

El Flux sirve para:
Mejorar la protección del cobre
Mejorar la soldadura
Facilitar la soldadura

El flux *NO* mejora la adherencia de las pistas al sustrato.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 28, 2016)

tal vez me estoy confundiendo con otra cosa y el flux es otra cosa, yo me refiero a ese liquido que se le pone a las placas y quedan mas brillantes como plastificadas digamos, no se si eso es el flux ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2016)

El flux deja las placas brillantes, desconozco de que cosa estás hablando.

Que yo sepa no existe ningún producto que no sea un pegamento capaz de adherir el cobre al sustrato nuevamente.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bueno gracias fogonazo, mejor cambio de soldador


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2016)

Otro motivo por que se despegan es por que se utilizo el metodo de la plancha para transfer termicamente el  diseño en laser. Otro motivo seria que hay unas placas pcb que son baratas, tienen poco espesor su cobre y este se desprende facilmente de la baquelita.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 29, 2016)

zopilote dijo:


> Otro motivo por que se despegan es por que se utilizo el metodo de la plancha para transfer termicamente el  diseño en laser. Otro motivo seria que hay unas placas pcb que son baratas, tienen poco espesor su cobre y este se desprende facilmente de la baquelita.



Tienes razón la calidad del pcb influye bastante y aun mas si usas la técnica del planchado como mencionas tambien se debe realizar un buena soldadura. como dicen lo barato sale caro


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 3, 2016)

Estoy probando este programa, es muy bueno, algún tutorial PDF, que sepan, eN español.
SPRINT LEYOUT


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 4, 2016)

Buscá en yotube el canal de vargasmongo3435. Tiene varios tutoriales..saludos


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok, amigo.
Saludos desde Cali.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todo el mundo. Yo tengo el Pcb Wizard Professional Edition. Va bastante bien, pero por ejemplo a la hora de hacer placas de doble cara es limitado, ya que puedes hacer las pistas por ambas caras, pero los componentes (parece ser) deben ir todos en una de las 2 caras. Dicho de otra manera, no da la opción de combinar el diseño de pistas y componentes en ambas caras. Si alguien sabe cómo se hace, le agradecería mucho que me explicara qué se debe hacer para tal fin.    
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------

